# duck hunting boat



## .jj. (Oct 6, 2011)

I am trying to get into duck hunting this year and have some questions about it and thought you guys could help. I have been looking at boats on craigslist and think i have found some that are good deals. The most people I would have with me ever is probably 4 or 5. With say 4 people decoys and guns how long of a boat about should I get? What size engine, I dont plan on having to go to far out with it? What should I look for when buying a used engine so I dont get one thats a piece of crap that breaks down the first time. I dont have a ton of money to spend on it so I would like to keep it as cheap as i can. I would love to hear any other advice you guys have to thanks!


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

The kind of water you're hunting is the most important consideration in picking a boat. Any chance you can clue us in on whether you'll be out in Lake Superior chasing scoters or in Shiawassee yelling at your neighbors?


----------



## .jj. (Oct 6, 2011)

I live right by the saginaw bay and was thinking thats were I would hunt them.


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

i would try it out first and see if you like before you buy a boat...i think there are some guides on the bay


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

I run 2 boats out there a 17 roughneck and a 18 deep v. Roughneck will hunt in tight and the deep will take layout hunting. My roughneck will take waves well for a flat bottom. I'm prolly looking at selling my deep v and upgrading my mud motor to run it as a tender in close to 3-5 miles out. Also I'm upgrading to like a 25' cabin boat for walleye fishing. Depends on what u want to kill. I wouldn't run a prop motor anywhere near where I run my mud boat.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Didn't see u were new, shoot me a pm you can run both boats box a few walleye. If u got 4-5 guys plus gear ur going to need a decent sized boat my 17 is full with 5 guys gear. 4 gear n a dog is full. You could hunt a lot with just a pair of 14' jons. Also its pretty tough getting that many guys to go consistently.. also a reason I've put off te upgrade on my motor most days only 2 in the boat. But I want to go fast Ricky bobby!! Plus even 2 guys decoys n layout I need more motor. Upgraded 35 here I come.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i dont think i would get caught dead in a 17' w/ 5 guys, dog and decoys. some of you guys are nuts.


find yourself a 19-21' lund alaskan, then u can play ball on any day of the hunting season.


----------



## FPFowler (Mar 2, 2012)

We have put a lot of miles on our 16' Alumacraft with three guys. I wouldn't hunt any more than that out of it, mainly because it is set up with the three benches. There is plenty of room for three to remain comfy and most importantly, safe. If you are going to try to squeeze 4-5 guys in any boat, safety will be your main concern. I've hunted 'toons that were tight with 4 guys! Best advice, take your crew boat shopping with you and try a few different sizes and models out before you buy.... Good luck!


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i dont think i would get caught dead in a 17' w/ 5 guys, dog and decoys. some of you guys are nuts.
> 
> 
> find yourself a 19-21' lund alaskan, then u can play ball on any day of the hunting season.


It was on backwaters of Houghton lake. The most of ran of the bay is 4 and no dog. That water isn't nearly as scary as most people think lol


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lewy149 said:


> If u got 4-5 guys plus gear ur going to need a decent sized boat my 17 is full with 5 guys gear.


u gotta be careful. this guy is new and u made it sound like 5 guys + gear + 17' boat = safe on bay. 

to a new hunter that translates to.....4 guys, dog and a 12' jon.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

You have to be very careful about buying used duck hunting equipment. We are tough on our stuff...really tough. 

4-5 guys at a time in a boat in fall/early winter is dicey at best in anything less than a 20'er. The best days to duck hunt are the worst days to go for a boat ride with 4 of your friends, their guns, your dog, all of your decoys, etc. etc. 

I would go with a reputable guide a couple times (nearshore and offshore) to get a feel for what it is you are looking at prior to spending your hard earned money on a rig. 

Best of luck.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> u gotta be careful. this guy is new and u made it sound like 5 guys + gear + 17' boat = safe on bay.
> 
> to a new hunter that translates to.....4 guys, dog and a 12' jon.


 I've told this story before...one of the scariest times I ever had duck hunting was off of Geiger Rd., where it's no more than 3' deep. Anyone who knows the area knows it's only about 3/4 mile over to the islands, and it's shallow...nothing to worry about, right? We were in a 12' meyer V, and at first light we headed across by Defoe Island in calm waters and about 50 degrees. During the morning, the wind came up, the temp dropped, it went from heavy thunderstorms, to eventually heavy snow blowing right down the shoreline from the NE at 20-30 mph. About noon we looked around and realized we had 2'-3' waves, heavy snow, and could hardly see the mainland, so we needed to get outta there. With those swells, and the water normally only 2'-3' deep, we could not run the outboard. So we literally had to walk the boat, dog and gear up in the lee of the islands for about 3/4 mile, and we were both covered in ice due to the splashing as we walked. Then we hopped in and "rode the waves" back down the shore until we were off the Geiger Launch, when we again hopped out and walked it in. You've probably all seen pictures of guys getting out of their waders and they stand straight up due to heavy ice? That would've been us. I could barely walk when we got in. Even though my main body was dry, I figure I was awfully close to hypothermia. That's the only time in my life I actually kissed the ground at the boat launch. We sat in the truck for about 30 minutes with the heater going full blast to thaw out. 

Moral of the story...1) being on the water anywhere in late fall can be dangerous, even if it's shallow water, and even if you won't drown, the elements can kill you. 2) keep a keen eye on the weather. Even though we had caught the weather forecast before that hunt, the weatherman was wrong...imagine that :lol:


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> u gotta be careful. this guy is new and u made it sound like 5 guys + gear + 17' boat = safe on bay.
> 
> to a new hunter that translates to.....4 guys, dog and a 12' jon.


Before i up graded i had a 1750 and i would hunt hunt 2 guys max out of that boat on the bay. Even with my 1872 i've hunted 4 out of it but its alot more comfortable with 3 guys and gear.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

just ducky said:


> I've told this story before...one of the scariest times I ever had duck hunting was off of Geiger Rd., where it's no more than 3' deep. Anyone who knows the area knows it's only about 3/4 mile over to the islands, and it's shallow...nothing to worry about, right? We were in a 12' meyer V, and at first light we headed across by Defoe Island in calm waters and about 50 degrees. During the morning, the wind came up, the temp dropped, it went from heavy thunderstorms, to eventually heavy snow blowing right down the shoreline from the NE at 20-30 mph. About noon we looked around and realized we had 2'-3' waves, heavy snow, and could hardly see the mainland, so we needed to get outta there. With those swells, and the water normally only 2'-3' deep, we could not run the outboard. So we literally had to walk the boat, dog and gear up in the lee of the islands for about 3/4 mile, and we were both covered in ice due to the splashing as we walked. Then we hopped in and "rode the waves" back down the shore until we were off the Geiger Launch, when we again hopped out and walked it in. You've probably all seen pictures of guys getting out of their waders and they stand straight up due to heavy ice? That would've been us. I could barely walk when we got in. Even though my main body was dry, I figure I was awfully close to hypothermia. That's the only time in my life I actually kissed the ground at the boat launch. We sat in the truck for about 30 minutes with the heater going full blast to thaw out.
> 
> Moral of the story...1) being on the water anywhere in late fall can be dangerous, even if it's shallow water, and even if you won't drown, the elements can kill you. 2) keep a keen eye on the weather. Even though we had caught the weather forecast before that hunt, the weatherman was wrong...imagine that :lol:


The best advice is experience on the water. Know ur gear know how it handles and if caught behind the 8 ball be level headed enough to know how to get out safe.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Dahmer said:


> Before i up graded i had a 1750 and i would hunt hunt 2 guys max out of that boat on the bay. Even with my 1872 i've hunted 4 out of it but its alot more comfortable with 3 guys and gear.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Is my 17 just bigger then? Cause we can hunt 3 with plenty of room and 4 isn't bad. Plus I got the space up front for the dog and we always have room for gear? And I don't ever feel unsafe. But I'm also smart enough to pack up b4 it gets out of control. Usually when the weather gets like that we r limited b4 it hits the fan.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

lewy149 said:


> The best advice is experience on the water. Know ur gear know how it handles and if caught behind the 8 ball be level headed enough to know how to get out safe.


yep, which was exactly Shi Kid's point...this guy is a newbie. Gotta be extra cautious until you get that experience on the water.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

lewy149 said:


> ...But I'm also smart enough to pack up b4 it gets out of control. Usually when the weather gets like that we r limited b4 it hits the fan.


I thought we were smart enough too. But on that day in the story I told above, the weather was awfully "ducky", with rain turning to snow, and the birds were flying like crazy. The two of us kept looking around asking "should we pull up?" But the birds were flying...'nuf said


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

just ducky said:


> I thought we were smart enough too. But on that day in the story I told above, the weather was awfully "ducky", with rain turning to snow, and the birds were flying like crazy. The two of us kept looking around asking "should we pull up?" But the birds were flying...'nuf said


Yep I hear ya but its y I have a bigger boat for it. Just in case


----------



## .jj. (Oct 6, 2011)

I wasnt thinking that the 4 or 5 of us would all hunt from the boat. I have only duck hunted 2 times and both times we parked the boat and walked a ways further to the spot. It was not out on the bay tho. Does everyone on the bay just hunt from the boat or do you think that maybe 2 of us could be in the boat and the 2 others hinding in the cattails? I was not thinking at all that 4 or 5 would be shooting from the boat. It doesnt sound like I can take 5 people but could 3 or 4 (all small people) ride fine if the weather is good in a 14 ft, there wont be a dog and i dont think i will have many decoys


----------



## .jj. (Oct 6, 2011)

Also about what size engine? I dont think i will have to go to far or fast but i guess i really dont know that yet. Lets say a 14 ft boat with 3 people no dog.


----------

